# NEW SOAP BOXES!!!



## ElenaCoralSoaps (May 15, 2009)

I just got my soap boxes yesterday and Im so excited!!! They look great and are very sturdy. I plan on placing my label on the back becase obviously there is a lot more room, but I want some ideas for making the front look less blah! I was thinking about tieing a ribbon around the top (it wont cover my label on the back that way) and then placing a gold homemade sticker on the bottom right hand corner. Any other ideas??

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Lg-S ... r-501.html


----------



## Val (May 15, 2009)

I love the Box!!!  

Your right it doesn't have much room on the front tho.  The sticker is a great idea.

I like to have the name on them somewhere....... just not sure how to go about that without much room.  Maybe along the top edge or top side.

Maybe try an Ink stamp and stamp some swirly designs around the hole.

Val


----------



## Jeremy (May 15, 2009)

Packaging is one of my biggest beefs.  I have found some inexpensive suppliers but the amounts you have to order are huge.  I also have been looking at recycled kraft looking boxes.  Some of my thoughts, whether it's practical or not, are creating a custom rubber stamp designed around whatever opening you have chosen, or somehow tinting the boxes to give them more character.  I was thinking a small tray filled with water and a couple of different food colours and quickly wiping the front of the boxes through the solution.  You can also buy transparent custom labels to stick to the front.  The only problem I have with these is the only way to make them cost effective is to only have the one type of lable; ie:  no product description or scent description for each induvidual soap, but these obviously can be put on the back.


----------



## eucalypta (May 15, 2009)

I like the clean idea of the box!
Personally I wouldn't use a ribbon.
why not just a little stamp on the corner, or like mentioned before your name as a stamp somewhere.


----------



## rubato456 (May 15, 2009)

those boxes are nice! i'm just starting to look at this type of thing and i'm just in a dither about what to do.....


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Those are great boxes , I like the way the soap peeks through the oval.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 16, 2009)

They are lovely.
I have been looking for something just like that over here.


----------



## mecocina (May 19, 2009)

I use the same style box except in white.  I print on clear sheets and can get 3 labels from one sheet.  I am getting the design redone. Hope the pictures come out.


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2009)

I like those boxes too, I believe the soap should be the biggest sales point and this is the only one with the big window.  I checked out some of your other pics also, nice bars, how big are they and if you wouldn't mind, where did you get that silicon mold?


----------



## mecocina (May 19, 2009)

My bars are 3.5 x 2.5 and I have 2 divider molds from Logan Bear Candles.  I love them because I don't have to cut any bars!  I also have one Kelsei 9 bar mold.  It's great too but the bars are smaller (3.25 x 2.25). I use that one without the dividers for a full batch and with the dividers for a 4 bar test batch.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

I agree that once you get your soap in there and it can be seen through the hole, that it will become the focal point.


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas!! I really like the stamp idea. When I come up with something ravishing ill be sure to post pics


----------

